# Irish Retriever Rescue Day 2009



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi all, well Tracey (Honeysmum), Rosemary (Rose) and me met up for the Annual Irish Retriever Rescue dog show. Tracey had Honey with her, Rose was staying with Tracey for a few days (a mini holiday) so was dogless, and I had hubby Mark, Obi, Izzie and baby Lexi with me.

I had sent an email to Izzie's puppy owners, and two of them came along, so 3 sisters had a little puppy reunion. Yellow girl (aka Bella) and Lexi spent the whole time rolling around playing, and Pink girl (aka Beau) wasn't sure so sat it out! Lovely for me to see them, they're growing sooo much, and very beautiful.

The sun was shining, but without much shade for the dogs, we didn't stay as long as we would have liked, but we had a go at the agility, which was hilarious...

Hope you all enjoy the pics...

Firstly, Honey jumping like a pro...









...Tracey jumping with Honey... like a pro...lol!!









Obi being shown the tunnel.... 









uh, no chance...lol!!

















Rose (seated on right) with Honey and Lexi. She was a star, and took control of one of our dogs the whole afternoon... thank you Rose!! Far left (standing) is me, and pup sitting with her owner is Beau (pink girl).









Obi (on right) and Honey making friends...









Izzie doing her Labrador impression, she's trying hard to grow a new coat, but it's taking ages!!!









Bella with her feet in the water bucket (sensible girl) and Lexi waiting for her to come and have a wrestle!!









Sweet little Pink girl (Beau) preferred to sit the rough stuff out!!










We had a lovely time, although at the next meet-up we Forum members have there needs to be more of us... I think it's great the dogs always get along and never a growl or bad word between them...


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks for posting that about the IRR show Tanya lovely photo's.
And i sure hope i will be there next year with Daisy and naughty Charlie maybe we can get some of the others to come like Patsy ' Lisa and Dave and anyone else that would like to come need to check when its been held next year.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

As I said I am sure those jumps were higher than that nil points for my style it was a good day and Obi was funny with the tunnel, Tanya I think you should have done like me lay flat out with head in calling like a maniac I think Honey was so embarrassed by her mum she ran through just to shut me up!!!!!!!!!!! Lovely seeing the pups again and Izzy is so pretty it more than makes up for the lack of coat.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Great pics their - poor Obi being shoved up the rear, how undignified for the poor boy. Would have loved to have seen a video of Tracey shouting like a maniac, Honey must have been so very embarrassed in front of her new friends.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Jan, Honey lives in a permanent state of embarrassment with me as her mum I think that is why she ran round and jumped them all just to get me out of there:uhoh:
Izzy did great where are the pics of Izzy Tanya? Mark took both Izzy and Obi round he must have been shattered, I know I was after just going round once:doh:


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

looks like everyone had a great time
you need to advertise the next meet up and I shall see what I can do 
I work every other weekend but if we are free and its not too far we would love to come


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Those are great pictures...... It looks like a great time.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

What a great time for a great cause!!!
Wonderful pics!!!
Ya just gotta love Obi and the tunnel!!!!!!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

poor Obi being shoved into a tunnel, but it does look a you had a GReat day


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Photos to make you smile for sure. Loved the one of Obi being shoved into the tunnel, really funny seeing the build up to the shove too! Just as funny is Tracy jumping *without* Honey, lol!


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Lol, perhaps I should have put the photo in of Obi actually coming out the other end... he did do it... eventually!!
I love the one of Tracey leaping too... Honey did jump over, but wanted to see how mum does it first...lol!!


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Ok, just for Tracey, here's one of Mark doing the jumps...lol!









And just to prove that Honey did go through the tunnel.. sorry didn't get a pic of Tracey shouting her head off...!!


----------



## Emelie (Sep 6, 2009)

it was such a shame i missed it, looks like you had a fab time, must meet up with you lot, so i cna have some hands on, i miss my boy, and my subsitute is my parents epileptic spaniel, who is a nutcase!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It looks like everyone had a good time. The pups are getting so big and are just so gorgeous like their Mom. I love the jumping and the tunnel. Love going to events like that.


----------



## seamas2008 (May 25, 2009)

Good to see fellow posters on this site!! Nice pics.

Here's one of my Seamas.....


----------

